# Iranian And Serbian High Flyers



## shonny (Nov 19, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

You can probably move this thread to "Adaptation Forum".


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i want one^^ where are u from? ^~^


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Got 2 pairs from Shonny today BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait for babies.They traveled well in their box.All were healthy,hungery and thirsty will try at take pix on my day off.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

where when how much


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

One pair is sitting on eggs already can't wait


----------



## Pigeonpatient (Jun 30, 2011)

im looking for high flyer where are you located


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Shonny I Would Like To Get Two Of Your Bird,can We Do That Ron


----------

